# Ding Dong.....Names?



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 8, 2009)

I was reading the names for vag thread and thought....why in heck isn't there the alternative? 

Forum search showed nothing......

I want to read names for le cock....it can be pet names someone dubbed it or just what you like to call it personally.

"Flesh sword" is really among my personal faves.
I used "trophy" in one of my stories (since the library rules won't allow me to say Cawk like I so truly desire )


----------



## Teleute (Nov 8, 2009)

I think this is an appropriate time for a monty python reference 

I find the word "penis" pretty amusing, so I use it frequently. Also "wang" in a totally silly way, because I cannot imagine someone using that in a genuinely sexual manner without cracking up laughing.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 8, 2009)

Teleute said:


> I think this is an appropriate time for a monty python reference
> 
> *I find the word "penis" pretty amusing, so I use it frequently*. Also "wang" in a totally silly way, because I cannot imagine someone using that in a genuinely sexual manner without cracking up laughing.



Lol, I know what you mean there.....saying the medical names of private parts is pretty darn funny because they do sound ridiculous.....yet that is what's "proper".


----------



## Crystal (Nov 8, 2009)

I have nothing to add to this thread except that the title made me bend over in my chair giggling.


----------



## Captain Save (Nov 8, 2009)

I always thought manhood was pretty benign, while crank sounded either just a little bit painful or strangely shaped. Schlong sounded like something sold in the meat department at the grocery store (fortunately, not one I go to!)

I'm sure others will come up with a few good ones in time.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 8, 2009)

Captain Save said:


> I always thought manhood was pretty benign, while crank sounded either just a little bit painful or strangely shaped. Schlong sounded like something sold in the meat department at the grocery store (fortunately, not one I go to!)
> 
> I'm sure others will come up with a few good ones in time.



I love schlong.....peen works really well, too, methinks 


Schlong......that word just kind of rolls off the lips the way penis.....talk... should.......


----------



## Teleute (Nov 8, 2009)

See, to me ALL the *ng words for penis are funny and completely non-erotic. Dong, wang, schlong... instant ROFL material. Cock is really the only one I can handle. 

Term, I mean. The only TERM I can handle.

*stops channeling GEF*


----------



## Captain Save (Nov 8, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Schlong......that word just kind of rolls off the lips the way penis.....talk... should.......



Suddenly, typing with one hand makes a lot more sense.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 8, 2009)

To truly channel me would mean you tried to turn this into a picture thread....... 


post pix o bootyfull cawk plz kthx


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 8, 2009)

Teleute said:


> I think this is an appropriate time for a monty python reference



Ohhhh yeaahhhhh, baybee! LOVE it!

My favorite? Schwanzschtucker. As in, "He has an eNORmous schwanzschtucker." Ya can't beat that for comedic value.


----------



## Tracii (Nov 8, 2009)

Meat whistle.
Pork swoard.
Oscar the grouch.
The one eyed soldier with a purple helmet.


----------



## dragorat (Nov 8, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> My favorite? Schwanzschtucker. As in, "He has an eNORmous schwanzschtucker." Ya can't beat that for comedic value.



SHADES OF YOUNG FRANKENSTEIN!!!!!!LOL

Personally Mine is Rizzo.Care to guess why?...lol


----------



## wi-steve (Nov 8, 2009)

My wife refers to it as Schlong, Schlort, or Schmedium. 

Let me know if that needs further explanation or diagrams.


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 9, 2009)

Pecker
Johnson
Willy
Trouser Snake


----------



## SocialbFly (Nov 9, 2009)

I just call them schwanzes....sounds so much better than the medical Penis or any other adjective or word i have heard.


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 9, 2009)

I notice alot of Irish people say "wiener"... like one time I watched a "Cranberries" (band) interview and the lead singer Delores was talking about how one of her bandmates liked to show off his "wiener". The accent made it so cute and funny 

I have heard... junk, peter, rod, package, man-meat, tool, pole, salami, peeny etc

The one I hate is dick! Don't ask me why.. it just sounds too brash or ???


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Nov 9, 2009)

The One eyed monster.

Single neck Hydra!

Pecker.


----------



## Gingembre (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm with Teleute - the "ng" ones makes me laugh. Cock or penis are pretty much the only ones I use. I did once know someone who called his "the pokey". That made me chuckle too!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Nov 9, 2009)

I always thought "joystick" was appropriate.


----------



## idtentional (Nov 9, 2009)

pocket weasel
lizard
johnson
meat puppet
love sausage
dong
texas tooth pick
and
vlad the impaler


----------



## TheIceManVer2.0 (Nov 9, 2009)

I called it a weenis when i was a kid. Always loved that one. And tracii, meat whistle, CLASSIC! hahaha! Will this stuff never cease to be hysterical? Also, love the Young Frankenstein reference: "He has an eNORmous schwanzschtucker" to which Froedrick replies: "That goes without saying". LOVE THAT MOVIE


----------



## Russ2d (Nov 10, 2009)

When I grew up "Zabbidur" was common

Now it's just "Him", as in Him is angry, Him is very happy etc...


----------



## toni (Nov 10, 2009)

Both male and female parts are called "thing".

Put your thing in my thing, BABY. :smitten:


----------



## LovelyLiz (Nov 10, 2009)

Member.

My friend always calls it his "member"...not sure where that came from...


----------



## scorpioguy (Nov 10, 2009)

I like Jim & the twins


----------



## nitewriter (Nov 10, 2009)

The names I recall being bandied about were Mr. Happy,  My gateway to nirvana which was odd considering that individual lived on an off ramp of the Staten Island Expressway , got to be the worlds shortest highway that ends in a landfill. Last but not least Mr. Peabody .... probably a candidate for Flomax!


----------



## Falcon (Nov 13, 2009)

Johnson.


And one of my all-time favorite professional athlete names is Randy Johnson, the major league baseball pitcher who stands 6-10 tall. And his nickname -- I am not making this up -- is "The Big Unit".

Think of it...the man whose nickname is

The
Big 
Unit

has the real name of 

"Randy"
Johnson

Randy Johnson...The Big Unit.


Perfect.


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Nov 13, 2009)

One Eyed Willie
Oscar Meyer
Peckerhead
Ball Park Frank
Winkie
Wee Wee
Pee Pee


----------



## Kbbig (Nov 13, 2009)

My tralala.
My ding ding dong.

Either one of those works. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DbYtqAWDF2U


----------



## furious styles (Nov 13, 2009)

goo bazooka.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 13, 2009)

Kbbig said:


> My tralala.
> My ding ding dong.
> 
> Either one of those works.
> ...




Sounds chronic....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bnd-JkQN1c


----------



## KayaNee (Nov 14, 2009)

furious styles said:


> goo bazooka.


 
LOL @ that!

I prefer dick. *giggle* I also call it a Man-ham and a giggle stick.


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 14, 2009)

wedding tackle


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 15, 2009)

purple headed warrior (like it is going into battle)


----------



## Fattitude1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Woman I dated years ago called my part "ding dong"; hers was known as her "Alama".
When we were partying and it was time to leave, she'd throw "Ram Alama ding dong" into the convo.


----------



## Victim (Nov 26, 2009)

Meat Missile
Rod-n-Tackle
Talliwhacker


----------



## candygodiva (Dec 1, 2009)

Dip Stick
Meat Wrench
Boner
Russell The Love Muscle
One Eyed Wonder Weasel
Johnson
Tool
Pocket Rocket
Trouser Snake
Trouser Trout
One Eyed Snake
Willy
Weenis
Wiener
Mr Wiggly
Dong
Tally Whacker
Super Soaker
Giggle Stick
Hairy Hot Dog
Member
Pecker
Jimmy
Wangadoodle
Hole Puncher
Love Hammer
My Little Friend
Winky
Sperminator
Warhammer
Banana
Meat Hammer
Shlong
Tube Steak
Prick
Ding Dong
Thrill Drill
Junk
Wang
Woody
The Gonzo
The Beef Bologna


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 1, 2009)

I have some type of issue with hairy hot dog for some odd reason.....though my little friend does get me giggling. I said your little friend to a guy once.....as a joke of course....*ahem*


----------



## OneHauteMama (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah... "hairy hot dog" kinda kick-started a vomit for me...


----------



## succubus_dxb (Dec 5, 2009)

Willie Wonka



:eat1:


----------



## spaz-fa (Dec 27, 2009)

going through these i was suprised to see that there was no 
:happy:*ding a ling*:happy:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gWMJLUbk10


----------



## prettysteve (Dec 27, 2009)

Big Sausage!! 

View attachment sausage.jpg


----------



## biggirlsrock (Dec 30, 2009)

I refer to mine as "Dangling Fury." Nuff said?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 31, 2009)

prettysteve said:


> Big Sausage!!




We need more of this in the big cock thread.....


@ Biggirlsrock......so do you "unleash the fury" in the bedroom? :batting:


----------



## Weirdo890 (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned "pocket monster" yet.

For guys who thing with their dicks, let's call it "Central Control".


----------



## BigIzzy (Dec 31, 2009)

Peter Johnson...Petey' for short


----------



## biggirlsrock (Jan 5, 2010)

Biggirlsrock......so do you "unleash the fury" in the bedroom? :batting: [/QUOTE]


bedroom, bathroom, dining room, laundry room, kitchen, car. wherever the mood strikes...


----------



## streetdoc09 (Oct 12, 2010)

i call mine bobo or the bobo bologna pony. the lebanese love muscle


----------

